# sundown friday jan-7



## MrMagic (Jan 7, 2011)

ummm i cant not believe that this has not been posted yet. everyone must be sleeping. CT is getting snow  and maybe a some fine powder turn will be had friday eve or night.

 anyone going to be there?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

Thinking about heading out after work tomorrow night


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

Should be there. Hope this storm gets going. Looks feeble at the moment. But even a couple inches will make the bumps nice tonight.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 7, 2011)

If the snow starts coming down-- I may be there for a couple of hours.  Will be there first thing Sat. am as well... as kids start the programs.


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm in. hoping for as early as 6 pm.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

Sundown got a ton of up slope snow.  I heard there's like 2 feet and it's still falling.  They even officially opened area 51 and the sun deck woods.


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

Actually based on the radar it doesn't look like it even started there yet. What a bust...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Actually based on the radar it doesn't look like it even started there yet. What a bust...



I know, epic disappointment....


----------



## planb420 (Jan 7, 2011)

If you find yourself in the bar and see ESPN programming on the air think of me because thats where I have to be tonight instead of riding it with ya!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 7, 2011)

the f'ing webcam hasn't been working for days.. i want to see what's going on!


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Jan 7, 2011)

It is snowing. Weather guy says 4-6 then it stops for a while and snows again with 2-3 more.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 7, 2011)

Anything gonna be left ungroomed for the AM session Sat?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 7, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> It is snowing. Weather guy says 4-6 then it stops for a while and snows again with 2-3 more.



thanks.. almost as good as a webcam i guess ;-)


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Jan 7, 2011)

We normally do not groom good fresh snow. There are about 600 people here skiing/riding and the snow will stop shortly after we close. It is not a lot of snow and with that kind of traffic we may groom. I’m not sure at this point.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 7, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> There are about 600 people here skiing/riding and the snow will stop shortly after we close.



Chris, so probably not a CT powder morning tomorrow?


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Jan 7, 2011)

It depends on how much falls after we close. It is very busy tonight.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 7, 2011)

THX for the updates Chris much appreciated.....8)


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 7, 2011)

planb420 said:


> THX for the updates Chris much appreciated.....8)



+1


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2011)

Chris is THE MAN!!!!! :beer:


----------



## planb420 (Jan 7, 2011)

DAMN ITS DEEP HERE AT ESPN IN BRISTOL, Cant wait for the treck home to New Hartford tonight at 2am.....hope its even DEEPER up at home!!!!!!


----------

